# Feeding parrot cichlids earthworms.



## Honeywell (Sep 13, 2009)

I have fed these to them 2 years ago and the silver dollars and bala shark loved them also, I was wondering do I need to treat the worms? I pulled some out of the backyard 2 years ago and just wanted to see if they liked them. But if I give them earthworms all the time should I freeze them or are they all set to go out of the earth?


----------



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

as long as they don't have any pesticides on them earthworms are a GREAT treat for fish.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend this as you never know what germs those earthworms could bring... 
Nat


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't feed worms to your fish too very often. They're great treats once every week, but after that they are just fattening and can cause liver degeneration. You'd do well to wash them in case of pollutants, and squeeze out the dirt while you're at it.
Your parrots should love some worms.


----------



## Honeywell (Sep 13, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> Don't feed worms to your fish too very often. They're great treats once every week, but after that they are just fattening and can cause liver degeneration. You'd do well to wash them in case of pollutants, and squeeze out the dirt while you're at it.
> Your parrots should love some worms.


Yeah I was just going to feed them worms every Sunday for an end of the week treat =p, I looked some stuff up an it said to cut the ends off and squeeze out everything an it should be safe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wow...i have never done that to worms...but then again;i have never kept parrots..only severums and clown loaches and angels.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm just picky that way. Unsqueezed worms would probably be perfectly fine, but I guess it comes down to how much you trust your local dirt.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Good point TOS. I wouldn't want to use worms that came from dirt under a treated lawn, only an organic lawn.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have always used worms from a fish bait store. Never had problems.


----------

